# Basketball from the cave.



## Tony S (Dec 11, 2011)

Some basketball from Friday night. The gym has this really great lighting.... not. Have to resort to ISO 6400 f2.8 @ 1/320 and still around a stop underexposed on some of the shots. The really fun part is the different light temps and color caste from each light over the court mixed in with the cycle rate, no two shots from the same spot look the same. Using the exposure settings I do really lights these images up much more than what the gym lighting is.



Here's a few from the bunch... CC if you feel like it, I can always use new ideas.

#1 The three ball...








#2 Three from the other end...






#3 Fighting for the rebound...






#4 Fouled on the way to the hoop...







#5 Catching up... scoring the basket to make it a one point game with 31 seconds left after being down by 12 at the beginning of the 4th quarter.







#6 Back on defense...


----------



## Tony S (Dec 13, 2011)

A couple of more...

#1 focused on the free throw...






#2  A tangle of arms...







#3  Finger roll...


----------



## imagemaker46 (Dec 13, 2011)

3 and 5 from the first set look great, a few of the others could do with a tighter crop, but for the most part considering the lighting, they all look pretty good.


----------

